# caccia il grano



## Linty77

He leido esta expresión: 

"caccia il grano"

y quisiera saber si ella alude a una provocación, como puede ser:

"hazte cargo" 

Mi duda viene porque como el término 'caccia' alude más propiamente a "tomar" algo, por eso tal vez esta frase podría significar algo como "toma el reto" o como se diría en mi país, "tomá la pelota". 

En contexto, dice así:

"Che cazzo fai? (gli si para di fronte) Caccia il grano, stronzo!"

Gracias a los que me puedan ilustrar con esta frase!!!


----------



## gatogab

Caccia il grano : tira afuera el dinero.

http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/it/sinonimi/it/cerca?q=cacciare+&commit=


----------



## nosebleed

"¡Saca/dame la pasta!"


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Caccia il grano : tira afuera el dinero.
> 
> http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/it/sinonimi/it/cerca?q=cacciare+&commit=



Creo que has hecho una traducción literal de. Butta fuori il sodi

Por otra parte, sería *fuera* y no afuera


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Creo que has hecho una traducción literal de. Butta fuori il sodi





> Cacciare:
> Estrarre qlco. da qualche parte, anche in combinazione con l'avverbio fuori: c. (fuori) i soldi dalla tasca; in contesto noto anche con il secondo arg. sottinteso: *caccia fuori i soldi!*
> Corriere della Sera > Dizionari > Dizionario di Italiano > C > cacciare





> Por otra parte, sería *fuera* y no afuera


Creo que sobra una 'a'.





> "¡Saca/dame la pasta!"


"¡Saca/dame la plata!"


----------



## Neuromante

GAtogab, sé que esas dos formas son equivalentes en italiano.Eso no lo discuto. Pero has hecho una traducción literal de Butta fuori il soldi, que en italiano existe pero en español no.
En todo caso *saca el dinero* pero tiene un matiz distinto, más suave


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> En todo caso *saca el dinero* pero tiene un matiz distinto, más suave


Effettivamente, '_Caccia il grano, stronzo' _mal combina con il garbato _'tira fuera el dinero'._
Perciò, nel post precedente e agganciandomi a _nosebleed_ l'ho corretto. Ahora te propongo esto: _¡Tira pa' fuera la plata,  huevón!_
¿Tú qué propones?


----------



## nosebleed

En España, como término informal de "dinero, se utiliza "pasta"..."plata" es más bien propio de América latina.
"Saca la pasta, ¡gilipollas!"


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> "plata" es más bien propio de América latina.
> "Saca la pasta, ¡gilipollas!"


También  _'huevón'_ es más bien latinoamericano. '_Gilipollas'_ es de España solamente, así _como 'pasta'._
No sé si lo entederían en la perifería o centro de la grandes capitales de Latinoamerica.
¿ O no?


----------



## Neuromante

Seguro que ni en el centro de la mayoría de las ciudades de América Latina. No olviden que, insisto, hay la misma diferencia entre el español de Madrid y el de Caracas, que entre el de Caracas y La Habana, es más; si me apuras se parecen más el madrileño y el caraqueño que cualquiera de esos dos y el habanero. Y lo dice un canario, que en teoría somos los más parecidos al venezolano y al cubano.

Además de que ni "huevón" ni "plata" lo van a entender, por exactamente el mismo motivo: No hay una forma del español universal _para Latino América_


Por otra parte: Aquí, en Canarias, se usa mucho más pollaboba Ya que todos tiran pal terruño, en esta ocasión me sumo al carro


----------



## 0scar

_Plata_ lo entienden todos, Argentina, Chile, Colombia, México, etc.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1465177&highlight=plata


----------



## gatogab

> Y lo dice un canario, que en teoría somos los más parecidos al venezolano y al cubano.


O sea que pollaboba se entendería perfectamente en Venezuela y Cuba.
¿Esto quieres decir?


----------



## Neuromante

No, Gatogab. El contexto es siempre importante, eso que citas está "antes" de la palabra mal sonante del discurso, dos párrafos antes, y es aplicable solo dentro de los límites del mismo. Si te fijas, el autor se refiere a las distancias entre variantes del español y lo está señalando para hacer patente que el trabajo de establecer proximidades o lejanías dentro del idioma no es una cuestión de poner las variantes en una línea y calcular distancias, si no algo muy complejo y completamente inútil.
Estoy muy familiarizado con el autor del texto y puedo asegurar que se refiere a eso.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No, Gatogab. El contexto es siempre importante, eso que citas está "antes" de la palabra mal sonante del discurso, dos párrafos antes, y es aplicable solo dentro de los límites del mismo. Si te fijas, el autor se refiere a las distancias entre variantes del español y lo está señalando para hacer patente que el trabajo de establecer proximidades o lejanías dentro del idioma no es una cuestión de poner las variantes en una línea y calcular distancias, si no algo muy complejo y completamente inútil.
> Estoy muy familiarizado con el autor del texto y puedo asegurar que se refiere a eso.


Ah.


----------



## MOMO2

Linty77 said:


> He leido esta expresión:
> 
> "caccia il grano"
> 
> y quisiera saber si ella alude a una provocación, como puede ser:
> 
> "hazte cargo"
> 
> Mi duda viene porque como el término 'caccia' alude más propiamente a "tomar" algo, por eso tal vez esta frase podría significar algo como "toma el reto" o como se diría en mi país, "tomá la pelota".
> 
> En contexto, dice así:
> 
> "Che cazzo fai? ¿Qué demonios / carajo estás haciendo? (¿De qué vas?)
> (gli si para di fronte) (se le para delante / estando en pie delante suyo)
> 
> Caccia il grano, Saca el dinero / pasta / plata,
> 
> stronzo!" cabrón / hijo puta
> 
> Gracias a los que me puedan ilustrar con esta frase!!!


 
En algunas partes de Italia se usa el verbo "cacciare" significando "sacar".
En otras regiones de Italia (y en italiano más correcto por cierto) habrían dicho "Tira fuori i soldi".

Y, en efecto, si buscas "cacciare" en el Piccolo Palazzi dizionario della lingua italiana, leerás "...andare a caccia (cazar) , dare la caccia, inseguire, mettere in fuga, (perseguir, ahuyentar), mandare via, espellere ... (echar, expulsar), far entrare a forza (meter), riporre alla rinfusa (guardar en desorden), introdursi, ficcarsi (introducirse, meterse).

"Stronzo" significa "pedazo de mierda" y es un insulto muy común, como ya sabrás.

Pido disculpa por el lenguaje  pero hay que traducir las cosas como son.

Momo


----------

